# Kershaw Leek, any other knives like it?



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 3, 2002)

I saw a Kershaw Leek at the local knife store and I like the opening action of it. Are there any other knives like it for around the same price? Or under 50?


----------



## rycen (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.sogknives.com/flashnew.htm


----------



## haertig (Dec 3, 2002)

Not sure if it's the same opening mechanism or not, but the Kershaw Scallion looks pretty nice to me, as does the Kershaw Chive. All designed by Ken Onion. Check out http://www.dirtcheapknives.com for lots of knives to compare. I haven't bought from them yet, but I'm currently using their website for research into a purchase. Another good research site is http://www.onestopknifeshop.com Lots of pictures and pretty good descriptions to help narrow down the choices to designs you might like.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, I also checked out the SOG version, but the opening action quite as smooth as the Kershaw, and definitly not as fast. Anyone know if its illegal?


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey, just what I was looking for. I bought a Scallion and returned it. It was just too small. 
The Leek looks to be about the right size. 

As for legality, I keep my carry knives (blades) 3.5 inches and under and stay away from automatic knives and don't worry about the assist.


----------



## GJW (Dec 4, 2002)

The Timberline Discovery has a very similar opening mechanism.
The thing about these is that they need to stay very clean for the action to work reliably. Any pocket fluff at all slows them down to a crawl.
Legality is always an issue so you really should check your local area. 
In general they are considered legal since they require the blade to be moved manually before the auto-assist kicks in.


----------



## Eric_M (Dec 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by V8TOYOTATRK:
> * Anyone know if its illegal?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">From what I've heard, Michigan is the only state to specifically prohibit the Kershaw Ken Onion knives.


----------



## Floating Spots (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm not sure about Discount Knives (http://www.discountknives.com/).
I purchased through them once.
My order came in short.
However, I was only charged for what I received.
I e-mailed to ask about the rest three times and never got a response. E-mail is the only contact method given, even after your order arrives.

Just a head-up for you.

*Edit* 
Just realized that dirtcheapknives was mentioned, not discount knives.
Still good info, though.


----------



## haertig (Dec 4, 2002)

After posting about the Chive and Scallion above, I decided to go out and see one of these things in person. I had read many good reviews on them and done some research on the web. But I'd never seen one in person.

Well, I'll tell you what, those little suckers open fast! I was not ready for this. Being one who has never seen any kind of automatic knife or switchblade, much less handled one, I thought I had a switchblade in my hand. Reportedly it's not, and it's a nice knife, but I have to admit I was a bit intimidated by the thing. This is not something I'd be comfortable pulling out in front of my local police officer to clean my fingernails with. I would expect to be cuffed in no time, and the knife confiscated.

I would not recommend buying one of these suckers sight unseen based on reviews and online research (as I was naively considering). You better hold it in your hand and see if it's really what you're after. A nice knife no doubt, but not what this aging conservative guy (me) was looking for.


----------



## mc (Dec 4, 2002)

I handled the small one for the 1st time this week, and yes it did command some respect. But it was very nice, and it did spring open a bit, and I think just may I need one.

It looks like the Kershaw Leek version won the Blade Magazine 2002 “Overall knife of the year” award, no small feat.

Maybe just treat it with respect, like a bright light commands some respect, being careful with the handling of it…


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 4, 2002)

The opening speed was what persuaded me to buy it, it opens so fast, and I didn't like SOGs SAT Flash II. I bought the Leek on ebay for 43 shipped. This is my official flashlight blisterpack opening knife.


----------



## ygbsm (Dec 5, 2002)

I have the SOG Flashes I and II, the Leek and Rainbow Leek, the Scallion and the Chive. I really like the blade shape and size of the Leek and the finish on the Rainbow Leek is great (also the Rainbow comes with a small fleece-lined pouch). The only problem with the Leeks and with the Chive for that matter, is that it has smooth handle sides and is very thin. This can make the knife a bit slippery, especially when one succumbs to the inevitable desire to play with the knife opening and closing it repeatedly. The SOGs with the plastic handles feel a bit cheap, but have a well-textured grip that also sits well in the hand (at least the Flash II -- the Flash I is tiny). After a while, you don't notice the cheap feel and I have come to prefer them over the Leek (though not the Rainbow). I am waiting to receive the aluminum handled Flash II which should aleviate the plastic feel.


----------



## JackBlades (Dec 6, 2002)

Check out the Rainbow Leek. It has a cool coating on both blade & handle.
With custom Onions going for over $1000, the Kershaws are a great bargain!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree no matter how high tech they say the plastic is ( zytel, Nitrolon ) etc, it still feels and looks like cheap plastic to me.


----------



## ygbsm (Dec 6, 2002)

I can't stress enough how much I like the blade shape, action and size of the Leek. The Flash II is a bit too big and the Flash I way too small. What I wish Kershaw would do, however, is put some thin, textured G-10 scales on the Leek (this may require moving away a bit from the frame lock setup) and replacing the 440A with ATS-34 or the like. I would be willing to pay a premium for a knife like that.


----------



## jabe1 (May 19, 2015)

Thread is a bit old for a response to a question....


----------



## lunas (Oct 18, 2015)

Kershaw makes alot of knives with the speed safe feature. Are you looking for the leek blade shape in particular or size.

If the size the kuro is about as long it is a china model and it is a tanto with partial serration. I got mine for 17.50 at walmart they are normally there for 20. Otherwise the leek is on amazon for 36 dollars. They have versions with better steel and color variations. There is currently a massdrop on the elmax blade steel leek at 67.99.

The leek was made in the USA runs between 36 and 200+ has speed safe and frame lock or G10 handles with a liner lock. The blade steel and handle is what dictates the price base model has 14C28N blade steel but Elmax, 512 Layer Damascus Steel, CPM-D2 composite blade, 7C27Mo2, s30V blades also exist. There also exists a titanium handled version of the leek but it is well over 200 if you can find one. Honestly if i could just pull bits out of the air i would take an elmax blade and the titanium handle with the aftermarket titanium deep carry clip.
 

The Dimension is on amazon for 31 has a titanium handle and a button lock also speedsafe. Made in china
The kuro is 20 has speed safe and a liner lock. Made in China.

Both of the above china models have models with 8cr13mov and it is pretty common for the china models to have.


----------

